# Horse/saddle blanket wanted for gift - sources



## Gunner98 (29 May 2005)

Many Kit shops including the RCA Kit shop in Shilo use to sell subject items, not any longer though.  Many Gunners and Cavalry folks use to sew unit badges on them and display them on office coffee tables.

Does anyone know of any unit kit shops that still sell such an item?  Looking for one as a Change of Command gift for an avid horsewoman.


----------



## old medic (29 May 2005)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/RCD/rcd/Kitshop_e_.htm

Listed under horse blanket. 
_<opps, I mean saddle blanket>
_
Cheers


----------



## Gunner98 (29 May 2005)

Thanks Old Medic you are quick on the draw.  Right in my own backyard, I guess I must be tired or just oblivious to the obvious.


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Jun 2005)

RCD Kit Shop no longer stocks this item, any other sources out there?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> RCD Kit Shop no longer stocks this item, any other sources out there?



I find that odd....I'll ask the guy running it what the story is.  They usually don't stock these blankets, but will have a person in the area who makes them on consignment or contract.  That being said; if you had the template for a Saddle Blanket or a sample, it should be easy to have a local seamstress make one up for you.

I'll get back to you after I talk to Norm at the Kit Shop.

GW


----------



## ayates (3 Jun 2005)

It's not a kit shop, but http://www.applesaddlery.com is in Canada.


Allan.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2005)

Just talked to the guy (Norm Manny) running the RCD Kitshop.  They don't carry any 'in stock' but can get them made.  There has been a bit of a dry spell on Saddle Blanket demand lately.  He needs a picture, to which I have given him access to several and also where to find a few physical samples within the RCD Collection.  When they get them made, they are done to 'standard' sises, miniature, or custom measurements.  I am sure that if you sent them a request with measurements and perhaps colours (if different than the Cavalry colours) they can accommodate you.


----------



## DG-41 (16 Sep 2005)

What is the current (Sept 2005) contact information for the RCD kit shop? The RCD website I found (http://www.army.dnd.ca/RCD/rcd/kitshop_e.htm ) hasn't been updated in quite a while....

DG


----------



## George Wallace (16 Sep 2005)

Try their phone number at (613) 687 5511 Ext 5687 

or Fax them:      ATTN: KIT SHOP at (613) 588 4520


----------



## DG-41 (16 Sep 2005)

Thanks.

DG


----------



## geo (16 Sep 2005)

Don't have an address but the RCMP use a ton of em on their Musical Ride.
Am certain that an inquiry to their Regina Depot or their Musical Ride HQ for a contact.

RCMP Rockcliffe Stables 
for information and bookings call: (613) 998-8199.


Good luck


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Sep 2005)

I actually found the blankets I wanted from two sources - Kanata Blanket Company and the RCMP canteen in Ottawa.  Websites at:
http://www.kanatablanket.com/
http://www.mountedpolicefnd.org/

Mods please put a lock on this one.


----------

